# Aberdeen,Maryland show this Sunday



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

8th ABERDEEN, MD (MD, DC, DEL, VA) SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET



All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors 



Just to give you an update, regarding our Sunday, March 28th - 8th Aberdeen Slot Car Show & Swap Meet, with about 3 weeks to go, we have our fifth sell-out in a row of almost 80 tables and 50 vendors (in two adjoining rooms).




To those who haven't been here before or recently, our show is again being held at the Clarion Hotel in Aberdeen, MD, about 18 miles south of the Delaware/Maryland border right off of interstate 95 at the Aberdeen exit #85 (about 35 miles south of the Delaware Memorial Bridge and about 18 miles north of Baltimore). The Clarion hotel's address is 980 Hospitality Way, Aberdeen, MD 21001 and their direct local phone # is 410-273-6300.



Admission is $5/person; kids under 12 free and early "floor rights" at $20/person starting around 8am. 



Tables (6 footers) are $25 each and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you want to bring in a helper but are only taking one table, then it's an additional $10. However, there won't be an extra charge if that helper is a member of your immediate family (wives, significant others or kids)



There will be thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. We'll have slot car hobbyists setting up table displays from all over the country including Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Pittsburgh/Western PA, Philly/Southern Jersey, NY/NJ/Conn metro area, Buffalo, VA Beach/Richmond, Washington DC and the immediate surrounding areas of Baltimore and Delaware.



Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr Aurora); Tom Stumpf (TomsHOCars); Dan Esposito (TycoDan)

Rob Budano (BudsHOCars); Jeff Clemence (MotorCityToyz)

Harry Nonnemacher (Harry20); Scott Zulawski, Rich & Cindy Olree (vintage slots/runner bodies/parts galore),

Ron & Chris Sklenar (vintage slot cars/slot car clothing/accessories)

Mario Pisano; Doug Keys; Bill Houck; Joe Davidson; Joe Lupico; Joe Hopkins; 

Steve Sanders; Eric Warren; Rob Bonner; 

Jim Greer (G-Scale Train Station-large scale slots)

Craig Holler (vintage and new 1/24 & 1/32 large scale slots) 

Rick Swavely (Resin Dude Bodies)

Harvey/Will Goodwin (Rabbit Racing Parts)

Jerry Schmoyer (brp racing parts)

Hiram Durant (racing parts/accessories)

Ernie Finamore (selling MEV bodies for Mike Vitale)

Brad Blohm (VINTAGE 60s LARGE SCALE slots)



Plus many more (including quite a few new hobbyists setting up tables for this show as well)!!!



There's even a hobbyist coming from North Carolina who has taken tables and plans on selling his entire HO collection of slot cars (200+ cars - half of which are vintage T-Jets and vintage Tyco)



So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show information, contact either me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected] or 703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected] or 301-474-6596. 



The Clarion Hotel has even blocked out a group of rooms for the night before at a discounted rate to accommodate those hobbyists traveling long distances and need to stay over. There's usually some very active "night before" room trading that goes on that evening too. 



Looks like it's working out to be another fun show. I look forward to seeing you all there.


Thanks and see you in about one month


Elliot Dalberg

6128 Stegen Drive

Alexandria, VA 22310


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Tom how far a drive is it for you?? So I can figure out if I can make the trip.:thumbsup:

I'd love to go. :wave:

You can never have enough!!!!!!:freak:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

it's not far for you.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

around 3 hours joe.its a good show.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I'll be there!!!

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> around 3 hours joe.its a good show.




Ouch! 3 hours huh. I'll see if the Coppa Cabanna wants to take a run.

Thanks.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ouch! 3 hours huh. I'll see if the Coppa Cabanna want to take a run.
> 
> Thanks.


Swing buy and pick me up I'll kick in a 20 for gas


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

coach61 said:


> Swing buy and pick me up I'll kick in a 20 for gas



No problem.lol:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am going to be there Tom. 


With or without the Coppa Cabanna!!


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Bob and Tom will be @ my home @ 1pm and after a quick rest we will be on the road - so you can see them @ the hotel before and after dinner...
k-mac

ps - we have a 2-1/2 hr. journey of conversation.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll be there too ! 


Neal :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The Cabanna and I are going to be on the road at 5:30 am.

See you there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

And from the HO guys who attended; info, pics & tidbits????


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I didn't make it, but I was told it was packed. They said it was hard to get around.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Would that have been due to a great turnout or undersized facility???


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Lots of people with money, lol


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Good news, twofold--lots of slotnuts & $$$$ :thumbsup:
Now if some who attended can chime in w/details......


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

It's my favorite show, great show lots of stuff and some very good deals!


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

youtube - Aberdeen Slot Car Show - I just put up 3 quick videos from the 3/28/2010 show....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I got there at 8 am. Mario and Rob were a couple of the only guys who were really set up. When i've gone to long Island and parsippany, they were always set up and ready to sell at 8 am. not sure why the slow start this time. Kinda felt like I paid 20 to watch guys unpack. We stayed till 10 then the floodgates opened!!

God bless the early bird Special!!

I got quite a few little gems. I was expecting to see the custom guy who make some unbelievable stuff but he wasn't there.

The Resin Dude was there and had some real sharp stuff. Grabbed a couple of his but wish I would have taken one of the sharp tow trucks he had!! I blew it on that one, but i'm sure i'll see him again.

I got the whole 12 color set of 37 chevy's with the trailers from Tom's HO.

Spent a few bucks at Mario's table and Rob's naturally.

See you guys in parsippany!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Joe, resin dude sells on the net!! http://shop.resindude.com/ You can still get that tow truck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I got there at 8 am. Mario and Rob were a couple of the only guys who were really set up. When i've gone to long Island and parsippany, they were always set up and ready to sell at 8 am. not sure why the slow start this time. Kinda felt like I paid 20 to watch guys unpack.


Vendors cannot get in the room until 7am. Then it's multiple trips to the car to get your stuff, set up your displays, unpack your items, insure things are priced and get them on the tables. It is impossible to get that done in an hour especially if you are by yourself. It usually takes me almost two hours before I'm ready to fully sell. Depends how elaborate the display and how many small individual items. One hour is simply not enough time for most guys to be ready for the early arrivals.

On the positive side, another good crowd and a full slate of vendors.

Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey Joe, resin dude sells on the net!! http://shop.resindude.com/ You can still get that tow truck!! :thumbsup:


Thanks!! I want to get a couple more. Awsome!!



Grandcheapskate said:


> Vendors cannot get in the room until 7am. Then it's multiple trips to the car to get your stuff, set up your displays, unpack your items, insure things are priced and get them on the tables. It is impossible to get that done in an hour especially if you are by yourself. It usually takes me almost two hours before I'm ready to fully sell. Depends how elaborate the display and how many small individual items. One hour is simply not enough time for most guys to be ready for the early arrivals.
> 
> On the positive side, another good crowd and a full slate of vendors.
> 
> Joe


This was my first run to this show. So I guess that letting you guys in only an hour before the doors open is the cause. So maybe you guys can work that out. I never said I was unhappy with the show, great slots and people!!!

I dropped more than a few hundo's!!! I look forward to the next show!!!

I wish I could've actually met some of you guys here so I could put a face with the screenname.:thumbsup:


----------



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

This was the first time going for me. I really enjoyed myself! I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## urbanwarrior (Sep 28, 2009)

I was there and in line by 0950. There were lotsa good deals and the place was packed for the almost 2 hours I was there.


----------

